# How should I set my fanspeeds?



## IIDX (Nov 23, 2004)

I am looking at the stock fanspeeds here in AtiTool, using a Sapphire x800 pro, and if the temperature is between 0 and 70 degrees, it stays at a mere 43%...only when it goes above 70 it goes up to 53, then higher and higher. 

That seems a little low to me, considering even during benchmarking like 3dmark03 it only got up to 64 degrees. Should I change it so the fan speeds up at earlier times? Would I hurt my card doing this, and will it help much? Thanks.


----------



## WinSlow (Nov 23, 2004)

*GIS Engineer*

I use Rivatuner to oc my x800 pro after i test it with Atitool. I have the fan set to 100% in Rivatuner. When I run find max mem it goes from 450- 555 stabil i 1h. My temp is 52 degrees when I run Atitool find max mem. Idle it is 31 degrees and when I play it is 48 degrees. If the noice don´t bader you run it at 100%. You don't hurt your card and it will help much.
Asus P4P800
Twinmos 1G ram
Maxtor 250G
6 Chassifan including power.
3Gh intel oc 3.2
Ati x800 pro oc 506/515 (I can go higher but it's enough)

ps. Sorry for my bad English


----------

